# 2010 F75 -- heavier than I thought



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

Just demo'd a 2010 F75 at a local shop. Felt pretty good, but picking it up, it felt heavier than it should... reviews said this thing was 18.xx lbs. We put it on the pro scale in the back of the shop and the size 56 bike was 20 lbs, 14 ounces -- nearly 21 lbs. My Specialized Allez from the mid 1990s weighed around the same amount with full '90s 105. 

I'm not a weight junkie (and one of the reasons I'm cycling is to lose some weight) but I was pretty disappointed about that.


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

I find the difference between the "advertised" and "actual" weight a little strange too. The advertised weight of my F3 on the Felt website is 7.5kg (16.5 pounds). When my LBS put my bike on the scales, it came in at 8.3kg (18.3 pounds). 

It was weighed with 6700 Ultegra pedals, 2 x carbon bottle cages, a Cateye double wireless speedo and a small wedge saddle bag - the combined weight of those items doesn't come to 800 grams.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJ80 said:


> Just demo'd a 2010 F75 at a local shop. Felt pretty good, but picking it up, it felt heavier than it should... reviews said this thing was 18.xx lbs. We put it on the pro scale in the back of the shop and the size 56 bike was 20 lbs, 14 ounces -- nearly 21 lbs. My Specialized Allez from the mid 1990s weighed around the same amount with full '90s 105.
> 
> I'm not a weight junkie (and one of the reasons I'm cycling is to lose some weight) but I was pretty disappointed about that.


The weight weenies would be chuckling at your post. It's well known that manufacturers weight claims are.... on the lighter side.  If it makes you feel any better, the bikes in the F75's market segment aren't going to be that different, so if you like the bike and it fits well go for it. You'll still lose weight, get fit and (hopefully) have fun doing it. And in real world riding a couple of lbs's will only matter on the hills - and even at that, minimally.

Besides, upgraditis is a part of this picture, so knwoing the weight going in to this will give you incentive to save up for that 1300g (_claimed_ weight) wheelset.


----------



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, that's almost the exact weight discrepancy on the Felt F75 -- just shy of two pounds (which is pretty damn huge). The F75 had a pair of pedals on it that weighed half a pound at most. Worse still, none of the bike mags seem to actually put these things on scales for themselves, sticking with the quoted factory weight in reviews. 

Sounds like false advertising on Felt's part to me.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

For what it's worth, my new ZC frame weighed exactly what the website said it would. The fork (1.2) however was an ounce or two heavier than claimed (without expansion plug and top cap). All in all I was satisfied with the accuracy of the weights claimed for the frame and fork..

Not a complete bike of course, just another data point. It's probably much easier for them to accurately claim weights for frames and forks because there are no other variables at all; they have total control over the variability (which there will be some), and what they claim to be the weight. I was told by a Felt rep by email that he personally weighed the frame and fork upon which the claimed/ website posted weight was based.

Personally, I think it's foolish for a bike manufacturer to post a claimed weight for a complete bike. Cannondale does not and explains why on their web site,and it's perfectly reasonable.

I think Felt should just post the weights of the stuff they manufacter and can accurately weigh and can stand behind - in the case of complete bikes, the frames, forks, stems, bars, seat posts, etc. Let the buyer figure out estimated complete build based on the non-Felt parts put on the bike (groupset, wheels, tires, tubes, etc.).


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

What size(s) were the F75 and F3?


----------



## RJ80 (May 29, 2010)

F75 was a 56, just as what the weight is stated for on the Felt website. At first I thought that might have been the catch -- that the weight stated was for a 48 frame or something. But looking back on the site after I got home from the shop, the weight was quoted for a 56 frame.

To be fair, there were a pair of 200 gram pedals on the bike... but still. that doesn't explain 2 lbs. 

Anyway, the shop I went to was great, but I passed and picked up a used 17lb De Rosa with similar construction (aluminum/carbon) and a cm larger (57) for a few hundred dollars less. I'll probably come back to that shop for tune-ups, etc.

Probably shouldn't put too much emphasis on weight at my ability and with my budget, but it made a difference for me. If the bike had weighed in anywhere close to what it was supposed to, I probably would have bought it.


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> What size(s) were the F75 and F3?



My F3 is a 52cm. I assume the quoted weight of 16.5 pounds is for a 56cm frame ?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Losiho said:


> My F3 is a 52cm. I assume the quoted weight of 16.5 pounds is for a 56cm frame ?


The published weight is the same bike used in the catalog and web shots. I'm finishing the 2011 catalog now and will do the same as I've always done. Weigh the bikes as they are photographed w/ trimmed steerers cables, w/o reflectors and spoke protectors. Road models are 56cm, women's are "small" TT/Tri are 54cm, 'cross bikes are 55cm. I used a ParkTool hanging digital scale the past couple years.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The published weight is the same bike used in the catalog and web shots. I'm finishing the 2011 catalog now and will do the same as I've always done. Weigh the bikes as they are photographed w/ trimmed steerers cables, w/o reflectors and spoke protectors. Road models are 56cm, women's are "small" TT/Tri are 54cm, 'cross bikes are 55cm. I used a ParkTool hanging digital scale the past couple years.



Speaking of 2011, any chance Felt has a Z series with SRAM this year? Those 09 Z25's are getting hard to find!


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

Just got my F3 back from a minor check / adjustment. It now weighs exactly 8kg with DuraAce C24 clinchers. From the bike mags I've read down here, C24s are around the 1530gram mark (with skewers), so that means the stock Fulcrums are around the 1800gram + mark (and definitely feel like it).


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

I hate to bring up old threads all the time, but I just completed a little experiment and I thought I'd share it with the group.

All of my bikes had a saddle bag with some multi tools, tubes and a mini pump attached to the bidon cage. I discovered that on average, all of this extra "crap" weighs around half a kilo. I got myself a Park Tools digital scale - here are the results. All bikes were weighed with pedals, bidon cages and computers attached -

Felt F3, 52cm frame, before 8.03Kg, after 7.57Kg
TCR Advanced SL1, 50cm frame, before 7.8Kg, after 7.27Kg
Defy Advanced 2, 50cm frame, before 8.8Kg, after 8.22Kg
Trance X2, 18" frame, before 13.2Kg, after 12.6Kg
Anthem X0, 16" frame, before 11.6Kg, after 11.16Kg
Avanti Competitor, medium frame, before 11.2Kg, after 10.8Kg

The Felt was weighed with DuraAce 7850 C24 clinchers, and the Defy was weighed with RS80 clinchers.

I'll put back the saddle bags and mini pumps if I'm going on an "epic" ride somewhere, but in my entire cycling life, I have NEVER got a puncture, anywhere. 

It's been an interesting experiement. And I'm much happier with 7.57Kg for my Felt


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm confused - did you think that published bike weights or weights owners brag about included the saddle bag, tools and pump? Were you gauging the weight of your bike with that stuff on it? 

Racing? go ahead and lose that 1/2 kilo, no reason not to. Training or recreational riding? Please tell me why you would so something like that? Certainly you don't think it makes a difference in your enjoyment or speed? I'd be very embarassed if I ever had to call for help or flag down help for a flat tire.


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

No, contrary to what you may think, I'm not niave enough to think that bike manufacturers weigh their bikes with a saddle bag and pump. I was just surprised to find out how much those extra items actually weigh.

And if you read my post, you'd know that I do intend to ride with a pump and tubes when not "racing".


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Losiho said:


> No, contrary to what you may think, I'm not niave enough to think that bike manufacturers weigh their bikes with a saddle bag and pump. I was just surprised to find out how much those extra items actually weigh.
> 
> And if you read my post, you'd know that I do intend to ride with a pump and tubes when not "racing".


Oops, sorry. Have fun! I'm going to weigh my tools, pump etc. just for fun (because I weigh everything and have never weighed that stuff)


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

didnt weigh my 09 75 but it feels light enough to me...will drop a few grams with new eastons, the mavics roll good at speed, but at like 1800 run a tad heavy. the hubs are smooth tho


----------

